#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Calculating Fire Load - Sprinkler Response Time

## uzbarry

As'salam'o alikum!



can anyone please guide me regarding fire loads calculations?? so that the Sprinkler Response time can be evaluated?

thanks n best regards,
Muhammad Uzair BarrySee More: Calculating Fire Load - Sprinkler Response Time

----------


## f81aa

Hi uzbarry:

I hope the file attached will be useful.

Regards

----------


## uzbarry

hello!

thank you so much for the reply, but i'm sorry, i'm not able to view it!
can you please uplaod this @ rapidshare, ifile etc.

thanks,
Uzair

----------


## f81aa

uzbarry:

To be able to download it, first you have to log in. Click on the name of the file and you should be able to download it. I just checked it and it works fine.

Let me know how it goes.

Anybody else having trouble?

----------


## gerry_intam

Dear f81aa, thank you, It's useful

----------


## uzbarry

Dear f81aa, 
can you please upload the complete book?

indeed, the document addresses most of my answers!

thank you so much for the help!

----------


## indianindian

thank you for the file.

----------


## Dr.Mohamed Saad

:Smile: Many thanks; it is very useful information.
waiting for more.

----------


## sumon emam

Dear* f81aa*
can u upload it again? or send me to this email: hossain.emam@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## f81aa

Hi sumon emam:

The file does not expire unless I exceed my quota in EGPET server. I clicked on the icon and it downloaded with no problem. I opened the file and it is fine.

Make sure that you have logged in before clicking on the icon.

Regards

----------


## sumon emam

Dear f81aa
thanks for ur reply. now i can download the file. but at another computer. strange! anyway, can u upload the whole book/code? thanks again.

----------


## gasoil

thanks you very much :Smile:

----------

